# December weigh in thread



## kyles (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all, I'm back!!!!

I have actually lost some weight, I am now 207 pounds, down from 262 in January, so I am a very happy camper. I have been on a two month plateau, but I figure my body has had to have a rest to get used to the new lighter me. My ultimate goal is 140-150 so I still have a ways to go. 

My mini goal is to be 30 pounds lighter by May when I go back to Australia for a holiday, and to be at goal by June 2006, when I turn 35.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't weigh myself more than once a year at the Dr's office. My scale is currently sitting in the garage where it has been since I weighed some chickens. (Stupid story don't ask)

However...I have recently decided to get fit so can I contribute to this thread with stuff like, "My pants are looser" or "I had to buy new jeans today in a smaller size"? I want to make myself accountable and check in, just not with numbers.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello Kyles!!

That is great to know that you are getting healthier and fitter!!  However, don't be overly concerned with what the scale tells you, and listen to your body and how you feel with yourself carefully.  When you can go on further and feel stronger when you exercise, you are on a right track even if the amount of your weight won't budge.  It is, more importantly, about your health much more than just your weight.  Good luck with your quest, you are doing great!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats Kyles.......we're proud of you!!  Be sure to treat yourself to something each month as a reward.....like a manicure.....you deserve it!


----------



## Ken (Nov 30, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I weighed some chickens. (Stupid story don't ask)


Aw c'mon....go ahead and ask!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I have recently decided to get fit so can I contribute to this thread with stuff like, "My pants are looser"


 
move to norris! 

ok, i'll bite. weighing chickens?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 30, 2005)

That's fantastic kyles!! I'm proud of you!!!!
So far, I have lost the 5 lbs again. We'll see if it keeps going this time. I haven't been excersing this week, too sick and not wanting to even breathe, much less even look at the torture devise. )


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2005)

The chicken thing is really boring. I wish it were interesting, and believe me, I sat here for a bit trying to think of a more interesting story...not happening. 

I get farm chickens twice a year, and quite a few of my friends buy them too. Since the price is per pound, I have to weigh the chickens each person buys and charge them accordingly. See...boring.

However, this is the only use my scale gets. Sad but true.


----------



## Ken (Nov 30, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> The chicken thing is really boring. I wish it were interesting, and believe me, I sat here for a bit trying to think of a more interesting story...not happening.
> 
> I get farm chickens twice a year, and quite a few of my friends buy them too. Since the price is per pound, I have to weigh the chickens each person buys and charge them accordingly. See...boring.


 
Actually, we run a fat farm for plump poultry.     And we need a way to monitor their progress.

(THAT'S a much better story Alix.)


----------



## mugsy27 (Nov 30, 2005)

im posting this even though im sure it will make many people mad...

im 34 years old, 5ft. 8in. and weigh in at 142...and have a very athletic build.

i hardly ever work out, and eat like a pig!!  in fact, i have to maintain a 3500 calorie / day diet just to avoid loosing weight!

sorry... but u asked!! lol


----------



## BigDog (Nov 30, 2005)

Heh heh heh, Big Dog didn't come from no where! 

Anyways, I've been noticing changes like somewhat looser pants, but the weight doesn't change, or if it does, it goes up. My current job requires some fairly strenuous (sp?) work and my upper body has been getting a heck of a workout on  consistant basis.

I think I said it elsewhere, but if not, I'm 6 foot tall and build like a lineman for a football team. Not one to meet in a dark alley, that's for sure. Actual weight? Dunno, been too long since I was on a scale. Besides, Most scales stop around 280, which isn't high enough. Like I said, football lineman . . . . hee hee hee.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 30, 2005)

(hiding... eh eh eh...)


----------



## buckytom (Dec 1, 2005)

Ken said:
			
		

> Actually, we run a fat farm for plump poultry.  And we need a way to monitor their progress.
> 
> (THAT'S a much better story Alix.)


 
do you make them cross the road, back and forth, to lose weight?


----------



## Alix (Dec 1, 2005)

buckytom, I have the feeling that you and Ken would get along together very well. I think I will make sure you don't get the chance to meet and double team me.  *Muttering...fat farm...crossing the street...SHEESH!*


----------



## Ken (Dec 1, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> do you make them cross the road, back and forth, to lose weight?


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 1, 2005)

I am now down to 253 pounds from a peak weight of 310. When I changed my eating habits (I do not like the term diet, it sounds temporary) I was 305. I have gone from a 56 jacket to a 48 long. I have gone from a 19 inch neck with a 36 inch sleeve to a 17 inch neck with a 35 inch sleeve. Today I had to go buy a new sports coat because all my suits are like tents on me. Even the Skinny clothes I bought are falling off of me. and I thank all of you for the support and cheerleading. I can not tell you how much it has helped


So 57 pounds off from my peak and 52 pounds from the begining. I have only 53 pounds to go! My first goal is to get to 230 and then work towards the last 30.

I am walking and cycling again and I feel great!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 1, 2005)

That's great Spice!! Nice to see you again!


----------



## corazon (Dec 2, 2005)

Hmm.  I've gained about 30 lbs in the last six months or so (it's my husband's fault ).  But I hope to loose about half the weight in the next couple weeks.  What is my secret to success? lol.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 2, 2005)

thank you texas girl, it is nice to be back. Work and family and work on the house has kept me very busy. Budget season is over at work and the work on the new living room is nearly done, so I hope to be on here more often.

The thing I am happiest about is that I didn't gain any weight over the T day holiday weekend!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2005)

wow!!!! way to go spice!! you must feel a whole lot better. keep up the exercise. the only way to lose the last pounds is thru exercise.

btw, check this out: http://www.butlerborough.com/

just don't look at the events calendar.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 2, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> move to norris!


 
Hey bucky, I moved to Liberty & the people around here wear pants. 


I was just reading through this thread & wanted to tell everyone GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Constance (Dec 2, 2005)

I haven't weighed in a long time, but I know I've gained weight because I had to loosen the laces on my back brace. I will get on the scales after the holidays, and see what the damage is. I can't afford to carry much extra weight. Even 5 lbs makes a difference with my fragile spine. 
Thing being, there's not much I can do in the way of exercise. My feet are messed up too, so even walking is not an option. I'm glad I did my dancing when I was younger!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 2, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Hmm. I've gained about 30 lbs in the last six months or so (it's my husband's fault ). But I hope to loose about half the weight in the next couple weeks. What is my secret to success? lol.


 
ALL your husbands fault?????? 
hum, if you lose HALF of the 30, I'll hear you all the way here


----------



## Alix (Dec 2, 2005)

texasgirl, corazon is pregnant and due at the end of the month.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 2, 2005)

yep Bucky, that's my town.  My home is one of the oldest in the town at about 110 years old.  It was only the second home built on this end of the street


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 4, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> texasgirl, corazon is pregnant and due at the end of the month.


After my Mom had the twins Daddy had started excercising so he was jokingly complaining that Mom loses weight by not doing anything (cause she wasn't pregnant anymore) while he had to work at it! 

Well I am 5" 7' (are my apostraphes right?) and weigh in at 116 lbs. but I tell people that I am 120. Grace is like 4 millimeters shorter than me (she is about to pass me even if I am 20 months older) and she is 99 lbs. but then she is a couch potato.

Cameron


----------



## BigDog (Dec 4, 2005)

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Well I am 5" 7' (are my apostraphes right?)


 
Got 'em backwards. Single ' for feet, double for inches.

5' 7"

Last time I was anywheres near a buck twenty for weight was in grade school! When I was 5' 7" (now 6' 0") I was starting high school and weighed around 170! Was very active in sports, etc. as well. Gotta love the "blessing" of a large frame chassis!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey all, I went to a family event this weekend. This first time many of the people in my extended family have seen me in a year or more. The comments I received were WONDERFUL. "Where is the rest of you?", "You look THIN", "HOLY XXXX, I can't get over how good you look".

What a boost to the ego!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2005)

Feels good, eh Spice?  Got the same reaction from my family at Thanksgiving.

You are doing great.  Just wait until next year.......................


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 5, 2005)

*Me, then and Now*

These picture were taken about 2 and a half years apart. one was June 30, 2003 and the other was taken this past weekend


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 6, 2005)

Huge cheers for our newest Spice Boy, Sleek Spice!!  

Whoa, you have come a long way!!  You are looking fabulous!!  You must be really proud of yourself!!  I sure am!! Keep up the great job!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2005)

lookeeng goo' spice!!!!!

you can really see the weight loss in your face. 
btw, nice 'stache...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 6, 2005)

You go, guy!  The busting metropolis of Butler has less to love, but that's a good thing.


----------



## Constance (Dec 6, 2005)

Spice, you look very handsome in both pictures, but your weight loss is becoming. 

I am 5' 8" tall, and in my teens I stayed around 120. After I had a child in my early 20's, I stayed within 130-140. In my 30's I started running a greenhouse and building muscle, and my weight ran between 140-150, but I was strong as an Amazon. For example, I shoveled coal into 5 gallon buckets...about 75 lbs. each, carried one in each hand to balance, and made about 5 trips a day, feeding the stoker to heat my greenhouse. When I was 38, I divorced, and got down to the 130's again. Once I remarried, I put 15 lbs on real quick. In my early 40's I had a hysterectomy and started taking estrogen...my weight jumped up to 170 lbs.
That grossed me out, so I went on a no sweets/low fat diet, and with all the exercise I got in my greenhouses (the new ones were heated with gas, but they were 100 feet from front to back), I lost 30 lbs in 6 months. 
Now I can hardly walk, but I manage to keep my weight around 160. I'd feel better if I lost 20 lbs, but that's a lot harder to do anymore.
Besides, I give great grandma hugs. Old and young like'em.


----------



## kyles (Dec 13, 2005)

yay I have lost another 2 pounds, down to 205 lbs, come on 199!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 13, 2005)

kyles, I'm feeling a Prince-ly moment coming on (...and we're gonna party like it's 199....)


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 14, 2005)

Kyles: BRAVO!!!!  Keep plugging away at it!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 15, 2005)

ok, first thing to know is that I am an engineer and the second thing to know is that I am compulsively data oriented.

So it should come as no surprise that I have charted and calculated my weight loss.

See the chart:


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 16, 2005)

Bigdog said:
			
		

> Got 'em backwards. Single ' for feet, double for inches.



Whoa on my last post I was 7 feet 5 inches! Ok but I shrunk down to 5' 7". Shoot! I am not taller than my 6 foot dad anymore!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy (Dec 19, 2005)

I am 5' 10", am active at home (calithenics, weights, running, walking, etc.)
And since the middle of July, I have averaged 140 lbs.

Perhaps that's helped by the fact that I am 17 yr. old.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 20, 2005)

TXguy said:
			
		

> Perhaps that's helped by the fact that I am 17 yr. old.


 
yes, "perhaps" -- in a heartbeat!!!  you kids have no metabolism yet.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 20, 2005)

Went to the doc today for my checkup.  Very pleased with the 50 pound weight loss but for some reason my BP has Jumped to 160 over 90.  HE tested it a second time and it had come down to 134 over 90 but still high.  Sigh, stay on the BP meds I guess.  I did have an awful day at work so I am thinking that is why it was high


----------



## TXguy (Dec 21, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> yes, "perhaps" -- in a heartbeat!!!  you kids have no metabolism yet.



What metabolism? I am able to eat just about anything, and keep it off. Same with my friend, he said he can't put on weight, and he weighs about 145. And, he's 15 y.o.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 21, 2005)

youth is wasted on the young


----------



## TXguy (Dec 21, 2005)

SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> youth is wasted on the young



In your youth you are young.


----------



## cats (Dec 22, 2005)

Spice - Although your BP was a bit elevated at the doctor's office, I wouldn't get too worked up about it. It is fairly common for a patient's BP to elevate at a doctor's office due to anxiety or even perhaps a long wait before being seen. I did medical transcription for 22 yrs. and many of the doctors would dictate the patient's elevated BP, but then comment that it was just something to "watch" for a while, and not immediately medicate. Just thought I would pass this along.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 23, 2005)

thanks.  I am on BP meds for about 10-12 years now.  This is the first time it has been this high on a visit.  I think it is because I had a really bad day at work.  Hope so.

Any way, thanks for the reassurance


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 24, 2005)

cameron said:
			
		

> Well I am 5" 7' (are my apostraphes right?) and weigh in at 116 lbs. but I tell people that I am 120.


 
Well I am about 5 millimeters shorter than Cameron, and I weigh about 100 lbs. 

Grace


----------



## kyles (Dec 25, 2005)

Spice, sorry your BP was high. I have "white coat" syndrome. Mine sky rockets at the doctors office, and at the gym when I am weighed and fat tested and measured. It's quite funny, in that there is a guy who normally does it at the gym, and it's always too high, but when the girl at the gym does it, its normal!!!

Do you ever do the 24 hour monitoring? That's what they had to do with my dad and my mum, there BP is elevated, but it's much worse in the surgery than at home. My dad is particularly frustrating, he's an alcoholic, and as he drinks during the day, his blood pressure gets much better, so he feels he is quite justified in keeping up his alcohol intake. Ah well, he must be doing something right, as he's now 80!!!


----------



## kyles (Dec 28, 2005)

I weighed in today..................201lbs!!!!! woo hoo!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2005)

way to go kyles!!!!!

we won't be able to see you pretty soon, if you turn sideways.

i'm down to 210, from around 225. but it wasn't from doing the right thing like eating healthy, or exercising. just working so many hours (71 last week), then taking care of a little tasmanian devil, on top of the hoopla of christmas; i just didn't have time to eat much, and burned the candle at both ends.

next week i begin midnights for a while, so i plan on getting up on the bike, lifting, and skating again.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 31, 2005)

Kyles, Congrats on getting to 201, you will be in the 190's before ya know it. You are a real inspiration!

I have been hovering in the 250's for as little bit now. I expect to be in the 240's by mid January and in the high 230's by my birthday in March.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 31, 2005)

LOOK AT YOU, SPICE!! You look great!!! You say how kyles is an inspiration, you are too!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Texasgirl, it is the nice comments I get here that helps me keep at it.

I no longer think of myself as fat, now I am "huggable" in the words of my wife.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 31, 2005)

Spice, you rascal.  Can I get a hug, too?  Lookin. good, dude.


----------



## TXguy (Jan 2, 2006)

To Mr. SpiceUmUp: Congratulations!! you look like you have been doing a fantastic job with your weight-loss program! you look a _lot_ better in your second pictures! Keep it up!

S. Scott B


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ah!! Here is our favourite Spice Boy Sleek Spice!!  You are looking better and better buddy!!  Keep up the great job and Happy New Year!!


----------



## kyles (Jan 2, 2006)

I've put up some photos in the members photo galleries!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jan 2, 2006)

KYles: YOU ARE A KNOCK OUT!  If I wasn't happily married.........


----------



## mudbug (Jan 3, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> I've put up some photos in the members photo galleries!




And about time, too, kylie!  I just had a look, and you are looking abFAB!!

Extremely well done!  Don't you feel wonderful????


----------



## kyles (Jan 5, 2006)

I feel fabulous, I have so much energy and confidence. Every day I start to feel a little bit better! I'm so glad I did this finally - and I'm still motivated to get the next lot off!!!


----------

